
Show HN: Hackero – Hacker News client on speed. Less than 500kb to get your news - l1am0
https://hackero.co
======
Zekio
Well it is 609.41 KB / 506.33 KB transferred and like 395kb of them are a
font, good use of caching as well, not bad

~~~
l1am0
Now with gzip switched on it should even be less :D

